# Need holster advice!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I need to get a holster for my HK Tactical .45

My question is, what kind of holster will produce the lest amount of wear to the firearm?










I am just looking for something that is not overly expensive, and will just be used for range use

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

All holsters will give some wear - that's why I don't holster most of my guns - I typically only have 1 gun that is my carry gun anyway - so, I have no reason to holster the rest.

But, I would imagine that out of everything, nylon would wear the least. Also, if U can find one, I occassionally see nylon holsters with a terry-cloth type of lining. I have 1 like that that I bought in the late 1990s - it was made for a gun w/ a lasersight attached. 

Anyway, maybe U can find a nylon holsyter w/ that lining at a gun show or something....

1 insertion of my USP compact into a leather holster made some small marks. So, leather will tear it up quick.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Everyone has a theory on what kind of holster leaves the least amount of wear. However Shipwreck is right all holster will leave some wear. I don't presume to know which is the best, but I would lay my money on a leather holster lined with sheep or calfskin. For that HK you will probably have to have it custom made.
Good luck.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I believe most USP .45 holsters work for the tactical (as long as it has an opening at the bottom)

Hmm... What about the fobus ones?

I want one so I can hold the thing on me when I switch weapons at the range. Remember that my range is an open field! I might also use it for some light competition use.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I believe most USP .45 holsters work for the tactical (as long as it has an opening at the bottom)
> 
> Hmm... What about the fobus ones?
> 
> I want one so I can hold the thing on me when I switch weapons at the range. Remember that my range is an open field! I might also use it for some light competition use.


Sorry I meant lined holster are hard to come by not holster for the HK in general. I know Fobus makes holster for most HK's and some guys swear they leave the least amount of wear and other say the opposite. I wish I could give you the perfect answer but the truth is I don't believe anyone knows one perfect answer. One type of finish from one gun manufacturer may wear different in different holster types, and you may get diffenent results with other manufacturers and different holsters. It is pretty much a crap shoot.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

This looks like it would be nice but they do not make them for Tactical! Damn!

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/34684-13120-1187.html :smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I've heard that the fobus will wear the finish a lot....

I think U may just have to buy a holster and live w/ the wear.


Oh, just thought of this - I have a Galco Matrix polymer holster - They make them for the USPs, so it should fit your gun. Its kind of like a yaqui slide holster - so only the moddle of the frame is covered to hold it to U. It looks like the contact points to hold the weapon is just in a couple of places on the slide. And, the thing is only $20. Give it a try. (Not the Matrix paddle holster, but the belt one)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> See, I've heard that the fobus will wear the finish a lot....
> 
> I think U may just have to buy a holster and live w/ the wear.
> 
> Oh, just thought of this - I have a Galco Matrix polymer holster - They make them for the USPs, so it should fit your gun. Its kind of like a yaqui slide holster - so only the moddle of the frame is covered to hold it to U. It looks like the contact points to hold the weapon is just in a couple of places on the slide. And, the thing is only $20. Give it a try. (Not the Matrix paddle holster, but the belt one)


The Matrix will not work with the full-size USPs, only the compacts. The trigger guards are different.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

try gunnersalley.com the G-code line is great


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> try gunnersalley.com the G-code line is great


That is one of the two I am thinking about!

I think it comes down to these









http://www.gunnersalley.com/product/GCODEBELT

and this









http://www.comp-tac.com/


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I believe most USP .45 holsters work for the tactical (as long as it has an opening at the bottom)
> 
> Hmm... What about the fobus ones?
> 
> I want one so I can hold the thing on me when I switch weapons at the range. Remember that my range is an open field! I might also use it for some light competition use.


Actually, they won't. That is the reason I don't carry my USP Tactical. Seems the problem lies with the higher front sights. I found one that will work, eventually, but even then the front sight catches a bit. It's made by Ross Leather and here's a pic:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Personally I favor leather above all else. 

Between the G-code & the Com-Tac go with the Com-Tac!!! IMHO the g-code is only a small half-step above fobus......


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Gunut you got Mike on line here, maybe he could help if you ask him. Help me and I thanked him for it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I perfer the G-code because of all options they offer. They are great quality and price. I had leather until Sept. 2004 got flooded out and all the leather ruined all the plastic cleaned up and still in use, tried for 6 monthes to get some of the leather back it was no use.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Gunut you got Mike on line here, maybe he could help if you ask him. Help me and I thanked him for it.


Alas, while I'd be happy to help, Galco doesn't make anything suitable for the USP Tactical - the high sights (as Thor mentioned) prevent it from working in a lot of standard USP holsters, and the longer trigger guard compared to the USP/c further limits it.

In all honesty, it's a pretty huge gun to carry concealed, and Galco specializes in concealment leather. We don't make concealment rigs for Desert Eagles, either...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Alas, while I'd be happy to help, Galco doesn't make anything suitable for the USP Tactical - the high sights (as Thor mentioned) prevent it from working in a lot of standard USP holsters, and the longer trigger guard compared to the USP/c further limits it.
> 
> In all honesty, it's a pretty huge gun to carry concealed, and Galco specializes in concealment leather. We don't make concealment rigs for Desert Eagles, either...


Yeah I am not looking for a concealed holster. Just an OWB one. I ended up going for the Com-Tac!

Oh and some do carry the Tac concealed. Here is one guy from the HK forum. I don't think it is quite as bad as the D.E.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Mike, Galco may want to investigate that. I'm a big guy, 6'5" and weighing in around 255. I can hide just about anything. My PT 145 and my USPC hide better than the tactical, but I really like my tactical. (They practically disappear) I've even considered swapping the front sights on it just to be able to carry it. I can find plenty of stuff for the USP. The tactical really isn't THAT much larger than the standard USP. I don't know how much of a niche market it would be, but I would be interested. In turn, it would probably also fit the USP Expert and probably the Mark 23.

Of course, I suppose that I could change the front sight as suppressors are illegal here in MN. The other add-ons are nice and fun, but not really necessary


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thor said:


> Mike, Galco may want to investigate that. I'm a big guy, 6'5" and weighing in around 255. I can hide just about anything. My PT 145 and my USPC hide better than the tactical, but I really like my tactical. (They practically disappear) I've even considered swapping the front sights on it just to be able to carry it. I can find plenty of stuff for the USP. The tactical really isn't THAT much larger than the standard USP. I don't know how much of a niche market it would be, but I would be interested. In turn, it would probably also fit the USP Expert and probably the Mark 23.
> 
> Of course, I suppose that I could change the front sight as suppressors are illegal here in MN. The other add-ons are nice and fun, but not really necessary


We've looked at it, but the demand just isn't there for the bigger HKs. Now, the new HK "compact" .45 may be a different story...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> We've looked at it, but the demand just isn't there for the bigger HKs. Now, the new HK "compact" .45 may be a different story...


I completely understand why you would not. You don't see the Tac as a usual carry option. Many do but still very few in the big picture. New compact?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's right - I forgot about the taller sight issue....


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

If it's not for concealed carry then how about an IPSC-style competition holster from someone like Rescomp? That should provide secure and safe carry without causing any wear.


----------

